# Tandoori chicken in the oven



## jakal2001

Hi guys thought id give back to the community. Its a recipe i have tweaked a little to perfection (or close as i can get to it anyway!).

3 breasts chicken, i cut it into slices.

1.5 tbsp yoghurt

1.5 tbsp olive oil

1.5 tbsp tandoori masala - not essential unless you want the colour - I now dont use any purely cos its got a sh!t load of colour in it!

Half tbsp garlic crushed

Half tbsp ginger crushed

1.5 tsp chilli powder (this is quite spicy! So lessen if u cant take spicy) - to give you an idea - i go for nandos HOT - this meets my taste.

1.5 tsp salt / to taste

black pepper - to taste

1 tsp turmeric

1 tsp garam masala

Quarter of a lemon juice (or slightly less)

Pinch of coriander chopped

MIX INGREDIENTS WELL BEFORE ADDING CHICKEN, MIX WELL AFTER ADDING TOO

Let it marinade over night, the yoghurt tenderises the chicken and the spices will sink in.

Put the pieces on a aluminium foil on a baking tray.

180c 20-25 min halfway turn once n drain the liquid.

Chop up stick in salad, eat with rice, chop up eat in sandwich.

Anyways let me know what u think 

View attachment 5238


Thought id post a pic

This has been done on a griddle pan as opposed to oven baking, even tastier!!


----------



## EXTREME

Tried it last night, well done Jakal!


----------



## jakal2001

Glad u liked it fella


----------



## EXTREME

It was late when I got in so that may have helped!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Would you be kind enough to calculate the nutritional content for us please Jakal???


----------



## jakal2001

Sorry dorsey no idea. Best i got is

Chicken = protein

Olive oil = better than veg oil

Chilli powder = hell yeahh!!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Liked!!

Might give this a shot myself at some point, it's just a git knowing I need to buy all those spices etc from scratch!!


----------



## jakal2001

Yeah true. But garlic n ginger r very good for ur health anyways. U can buy both in frozen cube form so they will last in the freezer. The rest im sure u can at ur local tesco in the international isle. Hell i buy my spices etc from tescos


----------



## justheretosnoop

Bump - need to make this still!!


----------



## jakal2001

Dorsey said:


> Bump - need to make this still!!


Cheers - I have just slightly tweaked as im gettin better


----------



## Grandad

Looks good mate will see if my better half will give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## shakee

This sounds gooooood, will definitely be giving it a try!


----------



## jakal2001

added image of the good stuff


----------



## EXTREME

It's hints and tips like this that make eating clean tolerable, good effort guys.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Dorsey said:


> Bump - need to make this still!!


Ooops......


----------



## jakal2001

Has anyone actually tried it yet?

Ps the rice has some cumin seeds in it. Love the stuff!


----------

